# Senior will NOT eat.



## Cassi (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi there, I'm new here and I'm in need of some help, quickly...

My mother in law adopted a 9 year old female ex-police GSD (search and rescue) from their owner that couldn't afford to take care of her anymore. They told her that she was fed "whatever" and only once a day. I can not for the life of me get her to eat anything. She has not eaten anything since last night and even then she didn't eat much.

She is sad, has not wagged her tail once since she was here and she gets extremely upset when she is not around my mother in law and follows her around wherever she goes and does not like being lead away. I can barely take her outside without her whimpering.  I am thinking she has separation anxiety? Depression? After 9 years with her owners and getting taken away...

My mother in law does not seem too concerned, she has not had dogs for a very long time. I am the one doing the research as I am very concerned with this poor dog. She's a great pup, I want to see her happy!

I currently am trying to feed her EVO dry Turkey and Chicken Formula and I tried to entice her to eat with EVO 95% Venison wet. It hasn't worked.

I am wondering if I should get a syringe and blend her food together and feed her that way as her eating is not going to make her better. My MIL also says she cannot take her to the vet until either the 15th or 1st of next month and that is too long to wait... 

Any help would be wonderful. Additional advice is more than welcome!

Thanks,

Cassi


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

if she's only had her a few days, the not eating could be stress. 

How about trying something like, canned tuna, sardines? Something fish based, I'd even try some kids babyfood,,not alot , but just to see if she'll go for it? 

maybe cooked chicken/rice??


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

A vet visit is in order; and try just hand feeding a few wieners....not as a permanent diet, but to see if she perks up. My gsd LUVS wieners; I use them as pill pockets. And I agree, smelly stuff like fish sometimes works....once again, not as a permanent diet, but to stimulate appetite.


----------



## Cassi (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks so much for the responses. The only thing we have on hand right now that was suggested was the tuna, I tried that and she sniffed it and walked away. 

A vet visit is definitely in order, the soonest I can get her there is Monday, that is 2 days away.  She needs to eat now... She's drinking but will not touch any food.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

scrambled egg with cheese melted? That packs protein and may jumpstart her...then you can do some scrambled egg with kibble for the next meal. Most dogs will eat chicken and rice, even when they are sick. I agree with Diane(again)  stress may be the cause of her loss of appetite.


----------



## Cassi (Sep 4, 2010)

Woo hoo! Scrambled eggs worked!

Apparently, she likes to be called a good girl, LOL. Got her to wag her tail for that one. 

We will try another egg in about an hour or so and do that until tomorrow night and try to hide some kibble in there and slowly try to introduce more kibble to scrambled eggs. 

We'll be taking her to the vet on Monday.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

good job)


----------



## GrayWolf (Feb 19, 2006)

If this should happen to her again try using an "appetite stimulant" for senior dogs. It's called "Nutrt Cal," it's used by many vets, especially when the dog has lost their appetite from illness or after surgery. It can be found it most pet stores and is inexpensive.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

How long have you had her? It's not uncommon at all that a dog of that age would be grieving for her old home and just like people she may not feel up to eating. 

I think doing homemade food for a while is fine and then you can gradually reintroduce kibble.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

A healthy dog will not starve themselves to death,lol She is sad your right and in a new place- you'd be down too. Since she has bonded with the MIL let her do the feeding from her hand while sitting next to the bowl. It will take a few days and maybe a few more eggs but she'll be eating normal in no time. They can go a few days without much for short periods and be just fine.


----------

